# Tool Wish List



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Please post pictures or links to tools you have on your list.

The portable table saw I want is $7-$800, so I think I will go with a decent plunge/track saw for now.

SAW


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Please post pictures or links to tools you have on your list.
> 
> The portable table saw I want is $7-$800, so I think I will go with a decent plunge/track saw for now.
> 
> SAW


That track saw is the exact one i am going to buy shortly.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I want some new scaffolding. No pictures or link, just want some new scaffolding.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I want a 40' ladder. I think it will help my closing ratio.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I want a 40' ladder. I think it will help my closing ratio.


It would also help for picking up chicks when cruising around town on Friday night in the paint rig. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> It would also help for picking up chicks when cruising around town on Friday night in the paint rig.
> :thumbup:


Allways a big help. :whistling2:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Woodland said:


> It would also help for picking up chicks when cruising around town on Friday night in the paint rig.
> :thumbup:



That's for sure.

They will need it to climb to the top of my craftsman.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I want a 40' ladder. I think it will help my closing ratio.


Can I borrow it on the week ends?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> It would also help for picking up chicks when cruising around town on Friday night in the paint rig.
> :thumbup:



You know what they say about a tradesman with a Big Ladder....... :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> You know what they say about a tradesman with a Big Ladder....... :whistling2:


Big house? :thumbup:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> You know what they say about a tradesman with a Big Ladder....... :whistling2:



We are over compensating?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> We are over compensating?



That's why I only carry a 2 foor stool unless absolutely necessary to take bigger  :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright, I will be serious now. I would like a second Finish Pro 395 (one for paint). Is it much better than airless, who knows for sure. It sure seems nice though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Texspray 7900 HD & CapSpray 9960


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not for work, but for my shop. http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Ingersoll-Rand-2340L5.230-1/p705.html


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> I want some new scaffolding. No pictures or link, just want some new scaffolding.


I priced some new scaffolding out a couple of weeks back. Would have been $2,300-$2,400 for what I wanted. Ended up renting 2 1/2 sections for $184.00 for the week.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Alright, I will be serious now. I would like a second Finish Pro 395 (one for paint). Is it much better than airless, who knows for sure. It sure seems nice though.


How about a AA395 w/heated lines?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Texspray 7900 HD & CapSpray 9960


Would you also use the 7900 for paint or is strictly a texture machine?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Not for work, but for my shop. http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Ingersoll-Rand-2340L5.230-1/p705.html


You and me both!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Spent an hour or so at the Depot looking at tools. I'm always on the lookout for a powerful, compact 3/8" cordless drill driver. Currently I have Makita, DeWalt and Craftsman drills and impact driver

This Milwaukee looks interesting









Then I checked out their new small jobsite radio









I like the small form factor and it sounds really good for a small radio.

Then I notice this "kit" on Amazon








For $209.00 with 2 batteries and charger. Not a bad deal!

It's on the list!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

This will be real handy in making sure my tools.....stay my tools!










(I really do want one)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd settle for one of these:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

RCP said:


>


Well.......Rob got a ProShot. It's only fair you get an iPad, no? :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Would you also use the 7900 HD for paint or is strictly a texture machine?


Just for skim coating, I have a Graco RTX1500 just for texture. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Spent an hour or so at the Depot looking at tools. I'm always on the lookout for a powerful, compact 3/8" cordless drill driver. Currently I have Makita, DeWalt and Craftsman drills and impact driver
> 
> This Milwaukee looks interesting
> 
> ...



Ordered this kit last night from CPO

It's reconditioned, but I've ordered reconditioned tools from here before and they always look brand new.

$154.98 w/shipping


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Ordered this kit last night from CPO
> 
> It's reconditioned, but I've ordered reconditioned tools from here before and they always look brand new.
> 
> $154.98 w/shipping


I have the drill, its nice and light weight and the charge seems to last a long time. Charges in under 30 mins. It should come with 2 batteries. Its fast too. Various trades that have borrowed it on the job always comment on how they like it. Good size and balance. Snappy and good torque.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

since this is a 'wish list'...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> I have the drill, its nice and light weight and the charge seems to last a long time. Charges in under 30 mins. It should come with 2 batteries. Its fast too. Various trades that have borrowed it on the job always comment on how they like it. Good size and balance. Snappy and good torque.


Thanks. It comes with drill, radio, 2 batteries and charger.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Thanks. It comes with drill, radio, 2 batteries and charger.


Couple questions:

1 - What voltage is the battery?

2 - Does the radio plug into AC or battery power only?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> This will be real handy in making sure my tools.....stay my tools!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mossberg 590A special purpose


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

job related, it would be nice not having to rent


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TDTD said:


> Couple questions:
> 
> 1 - What voltage is the battery?
> 
> 2 - Does the radio plug into AC or battery power only?


12 volt. You can also get this battery for more capacity if needed.








The radio comes with an AC power cord and can run off battery.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TDTD said:


> Couple questions:
> 
> 1 - What voltage is the battery?
> 
> 2 - Does the radio plug into AC or battery power only?


Keep in mind, the radio isn't their "regular" jobsite radio. This is way smaller. I got it for interiors so I don't need to haul in the big, regular radio


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Ranger72 said:


> That track saw is the exact one i am going to buy shortly.


Ranger, The email I received for this states it also comes with the 102" track. If that's true, it's a great buy!

http://www.clubcpo.com/dewalt-dc351kl-28v-cordless-6-1-2-in-track-saw/dewndc351kl,default,pd.html

Edit: Never mind. I see they updated their site as of last night to include "Does not include track"


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> job related, it would be nice not having to rent


For sure :yes:

What do one of these go for used do ya think?


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> 12 volt. You can also get this battery for more capacity if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hang my gun from a hook on my belt and the design of the standard battery wouldn't allow me to do that so I'd definitely go for the high cap batteries. Nice lookin' gun though.

I've got a 9.6V Ridgid and it's great except that it lacks power for some of the heavier tasks so I end up using my 18V impact driver or drill which are both a bit of a beast. I could use one in between and the Milwaukee looks like a great option. Is that a LED light on it too?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TDTD said:


> I hang my gun from a hook on my belt and the design of the standard battery wouldn't allow me to do that so I'd definitely go for the high cap batteries. Nice lookin' gun though.
> 
> I've got a 9.6V Ridgid and it's great except that it lacks power for some of the heavier tasks so I end up using my 18V impact driver or drill which are both a bit of a beast. I could use one in between and the Milwaukee looks like a great option. Is that a LED light on it too?


Yes. LED light and battery meter.

I was back in the depot tonight and they have a pretty good deal going. Buy an M12 tool (Like the drill or radio) and receive the high-capacity battery for free. That would give you the regular battery and a high-capacity battery for the same price.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Woodland On one of my board they where talking about that Divissis (sp) compressor had become junk. Do a little more research. I have Seen some good words about http://www.eatoncompressor.com/page/page/504413.htm
Need to replace my old sandborn


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Yes. LED light and battery meter.
> 
> I was back in the depot tonight and they have a pretty good deal going. Buy an M12 tool (Like the drill or radio) and receive the high-capacity battery for free. That would give you the regular battery and a high-capacity battery for the same price.


Hmmn...I wonder if I can sneak one of those kits into my trailer without the Missus noticing. Oh, wait, she does the books .


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TDTD said:


> Hmmn...I wonder if I can sneak one of those kits into my trailer without the Missus noticing. Oh, wait, she does the books .


On next job, go to the box store, buy "supplies", use the credit card, lose the receipt. The CC bill will not display what you bought, you explain "supplies"


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> On next job, go to the box store, buy "supplies", use the credit card, lose the receipt. The CC bill will not display what you bought, you explain "supplies"


I'm afraid that wouldn't work in my case. I wouldn't be able to look her in the eye and say that with a straight face! Besides she's on the job with me frequently and she'd definitely notice the new toy and grab it for herself!

I'd be better off to just go buy it and ask for forgiveness later:thumbup:, albeit a little nefarious, (but not quite as nefarious as yours). Thanks just the same!

Cheers,


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TDTD said:


> I'm afraid that wouldn't work in my case. I wouldn't be able to look her in the eye and say that with a straight face! Besides she's on the job with me frequently and she'd definitely notice the new toy and grab it for herself!
> 
> I'd be better off to just go buy it and ask for forgiveness later:thumbup:, albeit a little nefarious, (but not quite as nefarious as yours). Thanks just the same!
> 
> Cheers,


Ha Ha, I don't need to hide, I'm the one that holds back on nifty tools. I only buy what I need or if its a smoking deal. I've needed a pot gun for 2 months, just bought it last week because I absolutely needed it.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TDTD said:


> Hmmn...I wonder if I can sneak one of those kits into my trailer without the Missus noticing. Oh, wait, she does the books .


I think the Depot wants close to $69 for the high-capacity battery, and the coupon says you get it right then.......nothing to send away and hope it shows up in 6-8 weeks.

I checked and if my order hadn't already shipped, I would cancel it and grab the radio, drill, and the 2 free batteries from the depot.

Amazon also has the high-capacity batteries for $51 and some change. I'll probably end up ordering 2 of those depending on how the stock battery lasts.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I think the Depot wants close to $69 for the high-capacity battery, and the coupon says you get it right then.......nothing to send away and hope it shows up in 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I checked and if my order hadn't already shipped, I would cancel it and grab the radio, drill, and the 2 free batteries from the depot.
> 
> Amazon also has the high-capacity batteries for $51 and some change. I'll probably end up ordering 2 of those depending on how the stock battery lasts.


Where'd you get the Depot coupon?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TDTD said:


> Where'd you get the Depot coupon?


They are attached to the boxes of the tools.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> They are attached to the boxes of the tools.


something i just remembered about the drill was how fast the drill dies out while keeping and eye on the red battery indicators. You'll be using it for awhile and you'll see the LED's show full but then it drops down one then dead soon after rather quick. The drill does not wind down when battery level decreases. It simply stops.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

The radio sounds damn good for a small radio! I will probably end up using this more than the full size radios.

Here's a picture to compare the size to a gallon can










And the drill. I'm surprised it stands up on it's own w/the stock battery. Will see how battery life is before upgrading batteries.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Stop smoking Camel :whistling2:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Stop smoking Camel :whistling2:


I wish!

I have my 3rd prescription of Chantix sitting here. My willpower *SUCKS* when it comes to stopping smoking.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I wish!
> 
> I have my 3rd prescription of Chantix sitting here. My willpower *SUCKS* when it comes to stopping smoking.


I tried chantix and it totally changed my personality. Made me _mean....._ So instead, I've been chewing the gum like a fiend and bumming a smoke or two from the guys. 

Nice radio by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I tried chantix and it totally changed my personality. Made me _mean....._ So instead, I've been chewing the gum like a fiend and bumming a smoke or two from the guys.
> 
> Nice radio by the way! :thumbsup:


$52 per carton here. That's a lot of money to kill yourself! Haha!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> $52 per carton here. That's a lot of money to kill yourself! Haha!


Or $35.00 per box of the gum.... :whistling2:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Or $35.00 per box of the gum.... :whistling2:


I hear ya'


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cigarettes are 10 bucks a pack here. Glad I don't smoke. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool! The tool wish list has turned into a how to stop smoking thread. I'm gonna give you a knew thread :yes:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Ranger72 said:


> That track saw is the exact one i am going to buy shortly.


Did you get this saw yet?


----------



## SOS R&R (Sep 22, 2010)

Run 7 miles a day you won't smoke anymore. Took care of a couple other problems as well. That's how I quit after years of failing. Back then Nicorette was only game in town and it was prescription only and $200 and insurance would not cover. Man the stuff hurt my jaw. I tried sniffing soaked butts in a mason jar. I tried hypnosis and accupuncture. Nothing worked. Then started running damn near killed myself puking and whatnot first two weeks but your body will not let you smoke doing that. You will reject cigarettes physically and mentally.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've only got one tool on my wish list: A brush/log grapple for my Bobcat. I just bought the last adjoining acre to my property and it's packed with brush, trees, etc.. Getting to old to manually load and haul all of it. LOL. Wanted to get started on it this fall but the wife had other plans for my time.....


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I want to start adding basic carpentry and wood repairs to my painting bids.

So I am in the market for a miter saw, skill saw, jigsaw.

Just bought compressor, staple, brad, framing guns, and a nice makita drill.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Well I want to start adding basic carpentry and wood repairs to my painting bids.
> 
> So I am in the market for a miter saw, skill saw, jigsaw.
> 
> Just bought compressor, staple, brad, framing guns, and a nice makita drill.


Dun, You may be purchasing all your tools new, and that's cool. Thought I'd throw this site at you since I have had excellent luck with numerous reconditioned tools from them over the years. CPO


----------

